# Rasheed Wallace is just a pure PUNK....



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

i just laugh when i see how the media is buying his latest act that hes a changed guy and that Portland was the bad influence on him and how the portland reporters will soooooooo mean to him....its reallly a friggin joke....because its just a matter of time until this guy explodes and reverts back to his "OLD" ways of acting like a 2 yrd old brat on the court! i really am starting to wonder if hes doing this on purpose to make the Blazers look bad cause thats the type of guy he is!

Wallce in my book is talanted but not enough to be a superstar and it just upsets me to see the national media buying his FAKE act like hes some angel who was just misunderstood......well is threating to kick a refs butt something that being a blazer brought out, is making ridiculous comments about race in the nba something he just did on the Blazers and feels different now cause hes a piston.......does good ole sheed not smoke weed anymore cause he is a piston and finally is this the same sheed who in november said cut the check......wow he really changed guys...LMAO...I just wonder how much longer he can TRY to keep this phony act up?

Rasheeds a joke and so are the people who buy into this....Mr. Goodguy act!

maybe rasheed started the saying......you can take a player out of Portland but you cant take the blazer out of the player!

nathan bishop will be upset when reading this, but sorry its the truth!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace is in the NBA Finals.

Rasheed Wallace guaranteed a road victory in the East Finals and his team delivered the goods.

You can criticize him all you want, but while you're nitpicking, he's only three home victories away from winning an NBA Championship ring.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace is in the NBA Finals.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace guaranteed a road victory in the East Finals and his team delivered the goods.
> ...




Nathan, Nathan, Nathan.......don't you understand? 

If Sheed plays well - it is proof he is the antichrist.
If he plays poorly - it is proof he is the antichrist.
If he talks to the media - it is proof.
If he doesn't talk to the media - it is proof.
He can rescue orphans from a burning building - it is just an attempt to fool us fools.
 

Beauty is only skin deep, but hate goes clear to the marrow.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> i just laugh when i see how the media is buying his latest act that hes a changed guy and that Portland was the bad influence on him and how the portland reporters will soooooooo mean to him....its reallly a friggin joke....because its just a matter of time until this guy explodes and reverts back to his "OLD" ways of acting like a 2 yrd old brat on the court! i really am starting to wonder if hes doing this on purpose to make the Blazers look bad cause thats the type of guy he is!
> 
> Wallce in my book is talanted but not enough to be a superstar and it just upsets me to see the national media buying his FAKE act like hes some angel who was just misunderstood......well is threating to kick a refs butt something that being a blazer brought out, is making ridiculous comments about race in the nba something he just did on the Blazers and feels different now cause hes a piston.......does good ole sheed not smoke weed anymore cause he is a piston and finally is this the same sheed who in november said cut the check......wow he really changed guys...LMAO...I just wonder how much longer he can TRY to keep this phony act up?
> ...


I think someone is angry Rasheed is in the finals...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't hate Sheed for not speaking to the PDX media, blame PDX media for Sheed not talking to us. I still can't believe how some of you dislike him so much. What has he ever done to piss you off so mightly? Caught with weed once? Well, news flash prolly every team has someone who is a toker, deal with it.Sheed will show respect if repsect is shown to him.His teammates all loved him. I have zero problem with him. Go Sheed.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> 
> i really am starting to wonder if hes doing this on purpose to make the Blazers look bad cause thats the type of guy he is!


I'll bet you're right. And if he buys a car, that'll be to make Portland look bad too...like, "You can't buy a good car in Portland. I had to wait to get to Detroit to get myself some sweet wheels. Stupid Portland!" In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if everything he does for the rest of his life is to make Portland look bad.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> i just laugh when i see how the media is buying his latest *act *that hes a changed guy and that Portland was the bad influence on him and how the portland reporters will soooooooo mean to him....its reallly a friggin joke....because its just a matter of time until this guy explodes and reverts back to his "OLD" ways of *acting* like a 2 yrd old brat on the court! i really am starting to wonder if hes doing this on purpose to make the Blazers look bad cause thats the type of guy he is!
> 
> Wallce in my book is talanted but not enough to be a superstar and it just upsets me to see the national media buying his FAKE *act* like hes some angel who was just misunderstood......well is threating to kick a refs butt something that being a blazer brought out, is making ridiculous comments about race in the nba something he just did on the Blazers and feels different now cause hes a piston.......does good ole sheed not smoke weed anymore cause he is a piston and finally is this the same sheed who in november said cut the check......wow he really changed guys...LMAO...I just wonder how much longer he can TRY to keep this phony *act* up?
> ...


So, other than that how did you like the play, Mrs. Lincoln?

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rasheed Wallace is just a pure PUNK....*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're right. And if he buys a car, that'll be to make Portland look bad too...like, "You can't buy a good car in Portland. I had to wait to get to Detroit to get myself some sweet wheels. Stupid Portland!" In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if everything he does for the rest of his life is to make Portland look bad.


and I bet that he continues to live in Portland just to rub it in our faces too!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Don't hate Sheed for not speaking to the PDX media, blame PDX media for Sheed not talking to us. I still can't believe how some of you dislike him so much. What has he ever done to piss you off so mightly? Caught with weed once? Well, news flash prolly every team has someone who is a toker, deal with it.Sheed will show respect if repsect is shown to him.His teammates all loved him. I have zero problem with him. Go Sheed.


I'm sorry Mas but I disagree 100%. It wasn't like the media all got together and decided that they didn't like all large black men with white spots in their hair.

Sheed created the bed here in Portland and was too much of a punk, idiot, child, moron, baby to try and rectify the situation.

As I've stated ad nauseum. I really do hope Sheed wins a title this year and I love watching him with his immense talent but I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy he's no longer here.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Rasheed Wallace is just a pure PUNK....*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> and I bet that he continues to live in Portland just to rub it in our faces too!!!!! :laugh:


And he'll probably keep supporting Portland charities too, because that's just the sort of evil son of a masked cursing he is.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> Sheed created the bed here in Portland and was too much of a punk, idiot, child, moron, baby to try and rectify the situation.


And coincidentially, so was the rest of Portland, so everything worked out fine in the end. For Detroit.

barfo


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I'm sure that SHEED is laughing every game that he's playing in the Finals and John Nash and the Blazers are sitting @ home watching it on tv.

lol @ people being mad and STILL hating on SHEED even though he's NOT a Blazer anymore.
*


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Rasheed Wallace is just a pure PUNK....*



> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> And he'll probably keep supporting Portland charities too, because that's just the sort of evil son of a masked cursing he is.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinking about changing my moniker once he got traded... but you know, he was my favorite player for a solid +6 years. He's a great basketball player and I'm glad he's in the finals. Go Sheed.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Sheed is the man, anyone who hates on him needs to go to  lets start showing some respect here . Portland has some of the most 2 faced fans, I know I'm from there. Yall didn't appreciate Clyde as much as u shoulda and its the same with Sheed, he was arguably the most dominating player in 2001 against the Lakers, maybe a tie with him and Shaq. Portland fans never appreciate what they have.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> Sheed is the man, anyone who hates on him needs to go to Hell. Portland has some of the most 2 faced fans, I know I'm from there. Yall didn't appreciate Clyde as much as u shoulda and its the same with Sheed, he was arguably the most dominating player in 2001 against the Lakers, maybe a tie with him and Shaq. Portland fans never appreciate what they have


shout on brother!!!


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't buy the pdx media angle. I seem to remember a not-so-flattering SI piece that was centered around his excellent attitude.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> His teammates all loved him.


not true... two of the more recent, respected Blazers didnt, Sabonis and Pippen... Pippen was always talking about how Rasheed had all the talent in the world to be a GREAT NBA player, but he didnt work hard enough to realize his potential, and Pippen was often upset at how Rasheed could laugh and joke around in the locker room after a tough loss.

Lets not forget about the time when Rasheed threw the towel at Sabonis... real class act Sheed is.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Sheed is the man, anyone who hates on him needs to go to Hell. Portland has some of the most 2 faced fans, I know I'm from there. *Yall didn't appreciate Clyde as much as u shoulda and its the same with Sheed*, he was arguably the most dominating player in 2001 against the Lakers, maybe a tie with him and Shaq. Portland fans never appreciate what they have.


Wow, comparing Drexler to Wallace?  

_The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, never the less you still have to mow it._

Both of these players have made the finals after being traded this is true, but Drexler has something in the rafters at the Rose Garden that I am pretty sure Wallace will never have and comparing the two players is like comparing apples to oranges. I think that Wallace is a great fit in Detroit and the change of scenery has done him good. :yes:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Both of these players have made the finals after being traded this is true, but Drexler has something in the rafters at the Rose Garden that I am pretty sure Wallace will never have and comparing the two players is like comparing apples to oranges. I think that Wallace is a great fit in Detroit and the change of scenery has done him good. :yes:


what he said!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Sheed is the man, anyone who hates on him needs to go to  lets start showing some respect here . Portland has some of the most 2 faced fans, I know I'm from there. Yall didn't appreciate Clyde as much as u shoulda and its the same with Sheed, he was arguably the most dominating player in 2001 against the Lakers, maybe a tie with him and Shaq. Portland fans never appreciate what they have.


first of all, Sheed wasn't one of the most dominating players in 2001. Or ever.

Secondly, we didn't appreciate clyde as much as we should've??

Say what??

CLYDE wanted to be traded, because CLYDE was a whiner.

He was revered in Portland, got away with anything he wanted in Portland.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Speaking only for myself I know that what makes me so mad at Rasheed is that he could have been the poster boy for the Blazers, but instead refused to be. He could have been loved for ever and ever here. Most everyone gave him that chance, including the media. I think in the end Rasheed is a really good player that just wants help a team win, not lead it. I think the problem Pippen and Sabas had with him is that they expected him to act like the team leader he was voted by the players to be. Most of the people that loved him in the locker room were young impressionable kids or people who needed someone to follow. Now that he's gone you have read the comments from some of the veterans on Sheed. Damon in fact has been somewhat relieved in some comments that he has left. I don't think anyone should say he isn't a good person.....He does give a lot to charity, and appears to be a wonderful father. I do think it's fair to say he is a good person that is an A-hole though. I've posted the story of my wife saying hi to him once and him blowing her off and saying find a white player to get an autograph from. My seats are pretty decent at the games, and I hear some of the player talk on the floor. The time I knew for sure I wanted him out of town was when my friend and I heard him say to Shaq when Sabas was enetering the game that "I don't know why he's in the game. They shouldn't even let white players play". Shaq said "be careful what you say man" And Rasheed said "the last of the white players should have been the logo" Shaq said "what about Bird" Rasheed said "I would have tore his white *** up, no white player deserves to play our game. They should play hockey and ****" This is why me and so many people are glad he's gone. I also think he was a victim of circumstance. I think if Portland had the team they had in the early 90's along with Rasheed no one would have made such a big deal over his antics. With the jailblazers though his antics were excentuated. Am I glad he's gone.....yes, but I am sad that it didn't work here for him and us. He is a player that if put at the center spot along with the team we have would have made it past the first round I believe. We just needed to realize that he is not a great player, just an underachieving great role player in the NBA.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I've posted the story of my wife saying hi to him once and him blowing her off and saying find a white player to get an autograph from. My seats are pretty decent at the games, and I hear some of the player talk on the floor. The time I knew for sure I wanted him out of town was when my friend and I heard him say to Shaq when Sabas was enetering the game that "I don't know why he's in the game. They shouldn't even let white players play". Shaq said "be careful what you say man" And Rasheed said "the last of the white players should have been the logo" Shaq said "what about Bird" Rasheed said "I would have tore his white *** up, no white player deserves to play our game. They should play hockey and ****"


What a ignorant fool!!!!
He sure doesnt mind cashing that paycheck from a white guy.
Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

IF it's true that Rasheed said that, (and I don't believe it one way or the other) he's more ignorant of the fact Larry Bird would've kicked his *** up and down that court 7 days a week and thrice on sabbath.

puh-leese, Larry Legend woulda pasted his ***.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

That's quite the story...

Are your seats on the court? I can't see how you could pick up an extended conversation like that even courtside.

Sounds too ridiculous to be true.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

The story is made up...Just to try to Make sheed look worse, Just like the poor kid who couldnt get a autograph at the airport. 

Give me a break, MANY and I MEAN MANY NBA players DO NOT SIGN AUTOGRAPHS unless its in THERE CONTRACT and they are making apperances at Card stores etc.. 

Leave the guy alone whining about he wouldnt sign my paper etc, he HAS a life, he is a NORMAL human being just like you and me and wants to be left alone. 

What I find funny is how people who dont know him, know how mean he is and a bully but yet the people who do know him say he is such a great guy, yes he has flaws but still a great guy.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Get off the guys nutz


Looks to me like your the one (and others on this board) who's all up in Sheed's "nutz".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> The story is made up...Just to try to Make sheed look worse, Just like the poor kid who couldnt get a autograph at the airport.
> 
> Give me a break, MANY and I MEAN MANY NBA players DO NOT SIGN AUTOGRAPHS unless its in THERE CONTRACT and they are making apperances at Card stores etc..
> ...


First of all I'm not in a possition that I need to lie about any of this. My wife isn't either. Please refrain in the future from calling out people like a jr. high schooler unless you have an idea of what you are talking about. My seats are normally in section 113, row BB to be exact. I was sitting however with an associate that has seats behind Paul Allen. I think that's section 118, but I don't remember. I did hear it, so did several other people. On the autograph issue....If he had simply said no, or even hell no, that would have been rude but fine. But to say "find a white player"????that's just plain wrong. I also never said he was a bad person, just a good person that was a jerk.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks to me like your the one (and others on this board) who's all up in Sheed's "nutz".


Im not the one whining about his every move like you (and others on this board are).


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all I'm not in a possition that I need to lie about any of this. My wife isn't either. Please refrain in the future from calling out people like a jr. high schooler unless you have an idea of what you are talking about. My seats are normally in section 113, row BB to be exact. I was sitting however with an associate that has seats behind Paul Allen. I think that's section 118, but I don't remember. I did hear it, so did several other people. On the autograph issue....If he had simply said no, or even hell no, that would have been rude but fine. But to say "find a white player"????that's just plain wrong. I also never said he was a bad person, just a good person that was a jerk.


lol oh im calling out people like a JR high schooler but at least im not whining like one, I dont need to make up storys to make my storys sound better. You are making a huge statment by calling Rasheed Racist and if "everyone heard and Paul was right there" dont you think he would have done something? I mean he is "WHITE" and all. 

About the Autograph BIG DEAL I highly doubt sheed said that, it just sounds as if you are fabricating like the Oregon media. If he did TRULY say that then I apoligize for saying that but as of right now you sound like another guy who is trying to come up with stuff to make sheed look worse..


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> You are making a huge statment by calling Rasheed Racist



It may be a huge statement, but not totally incorrect either. I think it's safe to say he has issues with color. Enough to color in the NBA logo with a black marker on his socks before games(not sure if he still does it, but he stated that in an interview a few years back).


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a huge statement, but not totally incorrect either. I think it's safe to say he has issues with color. Enough to color in the NBA logo with a black marker.


Wierd because when he was with 95.5 he was one of the coolest dudes there and its mainly white people that work there, when I met with sheed he was cool as hell there. and guess what I am "WHITE". 

Wait he probably put up a smoke screen so i wouldnt know my bad..


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> Wierd because when he was with 95.5 he was one of the coolest dudes there and its mainly white people that work there, when I met with sheed he was cool as hell there. and guess what I am "WHITE".
> ...


I didn't say he has issues with EVERY "White" person, now did I? I'm sure he was a nice guy to you and the rest of the 95.5 crew, but I do think he has issues with color in the NBA.

So, you can go on about smoke screens, etc.. I just wanted to point out what HE SAID and DOES..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Man, it sounds like there are some seriously bitter Blazer fans around here.... Sheed is in Detroit now get over it. Enjoy you're lottery pick and SU.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Enjoy you're lottery pick and SU.


Enjoy _your_ summer school English class. 

And yes, I, anyway, will enjoy the lottery and summer. Thanks!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

There's no doubt in my mind that Sheed will make a major *** out of himself before the Finals are over.

I also won't be surprised if he turns out to be the goat when the Lakers win the title.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a huge statement, but not totally incorrect either. I think it's safe to say he has issues with color. Enough to color in the NBA logo with a black marker on his socks before games(not sure if he still does it, but he stated that in an interview a few years back).


I've never understood why that carries any significance. So he likes to idly colour in the logo. (The logo of the man that, even according to that "interesting" dialogue given above, Rasheed respects.)

If I were an NBA player, maybe I'd put a little dot on West's forehead to make him Indian like I am. (Probably not though, since only females wear the bindhi.) Or I'd make him good at math. Whatever.

A little individuality never hurt anyone.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm privy to a first hand encounter or three with various NBA players, and some of them have not been flattering. Because there is no way to varify/document what I say is true, and people could/would take my "true" story with at least a grain of salt, I keep those stories off this board. To me, mediocre man's stories seem pretty farfetched/ridiculous, but what do I know? 

Anyways sort of OT, but heres an article on Larry Bird and race that appeared in todays SF Chronicle that got me to track down a computer while I'm away from home. Sorry if this has been already posted...

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2004/06/10/SPGGL73NS41.DTL

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I've never understood why that carries any significance. So he likes to idly colour in the logo. (The logo of the man that, even according to that "interesting" dialogue given above, Rasheed respects.)



Well, from that Sheed inteview(which I can't find so Sheed supporters will say it doesn't exist), I didn't come to the conclusion that he respected the logo. Mabye myself, as well as others that discussed this issue on another board got it all wrong. If that's the case, I stand corrected, but then Sheed must have a funny way of respecting him/the logo.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

I also understand that discussing the pros/cons of Sheed is about as usefull as discussing politics between Bush and Kerry. So, I just wanted to point out a fact about Sheed, which I found "interesting", so, I'll leave it at that and not add to the countless discussions debating Sheed.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Well now that the Blazer fans don't have Rasheed, now you know how much better he made the team. He's gone so why must stalker fans continue to talk smack about him? The problem with Portland fans is that they have chased away everything that was good to them, now not making the playoffs will show you. Rasheed was the best when he was getting technicals and showing emotion, yall didn't want that and he stopped, result is his play went down. Because dude gets technical fouls he is evil? He is a terrible guy? Some of you need to get out of your sheltered lives and realize that life isn't all roses for everyone, of course Sheed has a chip on his shoulder, he never had a father. That is where it stems from and you act like he can just turn it off? Portland people need therapy, I lived for a very long time and I had to get out, I felt like an alien by having brown eyes and black hair. It didn't help that I was followed by cops regularly, what do you think Sheed went through when he'd roll by Cops in a nice car with rims? :uhoh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> lol oh im calling out people like a JR high schooler but at least im not whining like one, I dont need to make up storys to make my storys sound better. You are making a huge statment by calling Rasheed Racist and if "everyone heard and Paul was right there" dont you think he would have done something? I mean he is "WHITE" and all.
> ...



When the heck did I call rasheed a racist?? I think I've called him an ***, an A-hole, a jerk, nothing but a glorified role player, but never a racist. About Paul doing something about it........I believe Rasheed was traded last year because of instances like these.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Well now that the Blazer fans don't have Rasheed, now you know how much better he made the team. He's gone so why must stalker fans continue to talk smack about him? The problem with Portland fans is that they have chased away everything that was good to them, now not making the playoffs will show you. Rasheed was the best when he was getting technicals and showing emotion, yall didn't want that and he stopped, result is his play went down. Because dude gets technical fouls he is evil? He is a terrible guy? Some of you need to get out of your sheltered lives and realize that life isn't all roses for everyone, of course Sheed has a chip on his shoulder, he never had a father. That is where it stems from and you act like he can just turn it off? Portland people need therapy, I lived for a very long time and I had to get out, I felt like an alien by having brown eyes and black hair. It didn't help that I was followed by cops regularly, what do you think Sheed went through when he'd roll by Cops in a nice car with rims? :uhoh:


laughable!!!! :laugh:
Sheed did more to ruin his rep. then just get T's.
"Followed by the cops regularly"?? they have medication available for Schizophrenia!!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Enjoy _your_ summer school English class.
> ...


That a way to catch a typo! Keep it up and you might have a bright future infront of you.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, from that Sheed inteview(which I can't find so Sheed supporters will say it doesn't exist), I didn't come to the conclusion that he respected the logo. Mabye myself, as well as others that discussed this issue on another board got it all wrong. If that's the case, I stand corrected, but then Sheed must have a funny way of respecting him/the logo.


I was just referring to mediocre man's story earlier in the thread:

_I heard [Rasheed] say to Shaq when Sabas was enetering the game that "I don't know why he's in the game. They shouldn't even let white players play". Shaq said "be careful what you say man" *And Rasheed said "the last of the white players should have been the logo"* Shaq said "what about Bird" Rasheed said "I would have tore his white *** up, no white player deserves to play our game. They should play hockey and ****"_

So, even in a story tilted to make Rasheed look like a white-hating racist, he gives respect to West.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> That a way to catch a typo!


Was I supposed to pay any deeper attention to a silly baiting post?  That typo was the most interesting part, which really doesn't reflect well on your post.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> That a way to catch a typo! Keep it up and you might have a bright future infront of you.



Since we are all starting to get a little pissy towards each other I thought I would point out that infront should have spelled in front. It's two words, not one. Also, "That a way to catch a typo" is incorrect. I believe you meant "that's the way to catch a typo", or "that a boy, way to catch a typo".That being said though please don't check my posts because I make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok im absolutely sure mixum makes these posts for the shock value. this is typical , makes the first post in a thread with a topic that is gonna stir people then disappears while everyone spazzes out backwards n forwards at what he said.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> When the heck did I call rasheed a racist?? I think I've called him an ***, an A-hole, a jerk, nothing but a glorified role player, but never a racist. About Paul doing something about it........I believe Rasheed was traded last year because of instances like these.


No Rasheed was traded because he said he would not re-sign...

Paul Allen did that as a last resort...

..


> PORTLAND, Ore. -- Portland Trail Blazers owner Paul Allen said Rasheed Wallace wanted to play elsewhere, and that was the deciding factor in the Blazers' decision to trade the embattled star.



HERE IT IS 


Sorry but those instances you say have nothing to do with it


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I know what was said. There is no way that Paul Allen and this current management group would have left Sheed on this team without a guarantee of some sort from him to clean his act up. I as I'm sure you too read articles where Rasheed said he would like to come back to Portland. The sad thing is he easily could've stayed on the team if management had just made a play for 1-2 star players. Sheed could have blended in and not been expected to be the "face" of the franchise. I would have loved to see Zach traded instead. Maybe bring back McGrady somehow. I think Wallace, Miles, and T-mac would have been a nice combo.


----------

